# make my psu quieter?



## sabermetrics

If you'd like to void your warranty, you could replace the fan inside

There is also the danger of opening up your PSU


----------



## spaceballsrules

Get a new PSU. RaidMax just doesn't cut it. There is really no way to quiet your PSU without opening it and voiding the warranty. If you don't mind doing that, you can replace the stock fan yourself. Just be careful not to get shocked, as PSUs hold a charge long after they are unplugged. Just get a new PSU.


----------



## SLeeZeY

I have a Pro silent (generic crappy really) which was far from silent lol

I cut the grid off the front and back so the air had nothing to whistle through and now its almost like it isn't there, shame about the junk tornado underneath it


----------



## Speedma11229

Like other suggested, replace the fan


----------



## derek2esilent

thanks for the info guys, if i do replace the psu, what is a good, quiet brand?


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
thanks for the info guys, if i do replace the psu, what is a good, quiet brand?

Depends on the cash you're willing to spend, and the amount of Amperes you need!


----------



## procpuarie

can't beat a pc power 750 for the price.


----------



## pastienot

If you want real silence from a PSU go for the Nesteq ASM; reviews here: http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/pro...es/nesteq-psus
but make sure the noise is not from your processor fan first if it is I run a Sonic Tower (Rev.2) for ultimate fan free silence.


----------



## Grandlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *procpuarie* 
can't beat a pc power 750 for the price.

I second that, I have one and they're very quiet and nice. you can't do anything about the electrical buzzing, you could try replacing all the caps but that's just dumb. does anyone know what part would be causing the buzzing? just wondering


----------



## f4tqu4ck

I would say get a new psu, something with a 120mm would easily be silent. For a temporary fix till you get a new one, if the air coming out the back is hardly warm. You can open the box up and rewire the fan to a 5v or 7v. Sometimes when i mess with old psu and rewire the fan to a 12v line, it will also run quieter then where the factory has it. But definately get a better psu, it's more important then most people take it for.


----------



## pastienot

A loose blanking plate is a comon cause, as is a hard drive thats not cased up properly; but derekesilent is saying 'electrical'. if thats right I'd start worrying about loose connections (unless you have a regulator on your system similar to a dimmer switch for the house lights; they always buzz?)


----------



## kazakia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *procpuarie* 
can't beat a pc power 750 for the price.

http://www.directron.com/cmpsu750tx.html
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SkuSearch...iteria=BA25812

Oh look i just did


----------



## Slink

Ever heard of oil immersion cooling?
-Slink


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazakia* 
http://www.directron.com/cmpsu750tx.html
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SkuSearch...iteria=BA25812

Oh look i just did









The one on Newegg has free shipping, and you have to pay for shipping on the ones from Directron and MWave


----------



## BradleyW

if you want a queit psu, get one with a 120mm fan instead of these fast duel 80mm fans.


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
if you want a queit psu, get one with a 120mm fan instead of these fast duel 80mm fans.

my psu does have a 120mm fan....


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
my psu does have a 120mm fan....

Get a new PSU then... RAIDMAX is known for pretty bad PSUs...


----------



## derek2esilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Get a new PSU then... RAIDMAX is known for pretty bad PSUs...

i must have had good luck with them then...


----------



## pez

Despite it's cables being unsleeved, my Antec EA650 is super quiet


----------



## Cyberbot

My corsair TX650 runs like a baby, it's very quiet








just get a new PSU.


----------



## Tijsbeer

Or what about an EnerMax Modu82+? I have the 625W version, and it's whisper quiet with the fan rotating at 550 rpm under load (!). Reviews here and here.


----------

